# Affection?



## ollie (Nov 2, 2008)

Are all cockatiels super affectionate?

Ollie is extremely affectionate - if it were up to her, she would stay snuggled up to my face getting kisses and head scratches literally all day. She constantly wants to be with me and my partner and part of everything we do.

We were at the vet last week and he told us that it was rare to see a cockatiel being so affectionate and "bonded", and that Ollie was unique in that way... 

But I had always assumed that cockatiels were really affectionate in nature - Ollie is the only tiel I have ever had, so I assumed they were all like that.

Now I'm worried that when the day comes that I no longer have Ollie, I won't be able to find another bird like her! Please tell me the vet is wrong?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Some cockatiels are more hands on than others...but to be honest my banana bird Mack who was not tame at all when we got him in April has come a long way, he lets me kiss his belly but he really only likes being on me when Sam is


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't think it's rare at all. My Candy is the same way. 
And don't worry about Ollie-cockatiels can live very, very long. Some reach even 25 years of age. 
The only problem with so much affection is the emotional dependency they develop on their human.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My Cinnamon was like this and so was Fuzzy. It's actually not rare to see in tiels. Vets may not see it because birds that got to the vet are either sick or scared and don't act like their normal selves.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

My male tiel Lil' Rascal is super affectionate and super obsessed with me. He also makes these cute little screeching sounds which sounds like a cricket chirping (or baby bird) when he's getting scritches.

He is very cuddly 

That vet is clueless!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Yea my birdy is very affectionate/would love to be scritched all day long and fussed. Whenever I've took her to the vets I've been praised with regard to her "good manners", I know each bird will be an individual but I really had just assumed my Maxi was like any other tame/bonded bird. Good to hear it's not as rare a thing as vets make out!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Cassie is super affectionate as well. Maybe because she's young, but my goodness if I'm around and she's not with me the screaming...


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I also don't agree with your vet. Just like what everyone else already said, lots of tiels are very affectionate. It mostly has to do with how you treat your bird. As with pretty much any living creature, the more you love it, the more love it will give back to you (most of the time anyway). Sunny is not affectionate all the time but on the whole I would say she is pretty affectionate. She doesn't let me scritch her but she does like it when I kiss her head, neck and back and cuddle her with my nose and cheek. (I only wish I knew why???) She makes these cute "cooing" sounds to show that she likes it.  Of course, there are times when she doesn't want to cuddle but I won't say she is not affectionate just for that!


----------



## ollie (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys! That is really great to know


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

On the other side: I have had Emma for nine months, and she's still not affectionate. She will come to my wrist for sunflower seeds, but that's it, in terms of human contact. She was from a pet store. She was hand fed, but not handled during the month she was at the pet store.

Silver, on the other hand, is very affectionate. He was hand raised and handled up until I got him.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Its pretty normal but I see hens are often more affectionate than males.


----------

